
Ask HN: What are good/bad habits when working from home? - sharkmerry
Want to know what im missing and&#x2F;or doing wrong and provide a resource for those completely new to this
======
kleer001
Keep to the regular ceremony of it.

Wear pants. Wear your whole work uniform, be that jeans and a button up or a
suit.

Start at the same time every day. End at the same time.

~~~
vaggdan
I second that! Also, a dedicated space for working is ideal to keep the office
dynamics. Most importantly, make sure to stay in touch with your team - it
will help everyone to be aligned and on track.

------
probinso
take walks. You usually get walks in the office from meeting to meeting. This
is small, but makes a huge difference to focus.

